# Proplugger Question for St. Aug



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Is the proplugger a viable option for transfering St. Aug considering the runners? Need to do some transplanting. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't see why not. A lot of people use it for Bermuda which has runners as well.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I've read it's not reccomended for St Agustin because of the size of the runners. If you got the money to burn then give it a shot maybe we will learn that it will work for st Agustin.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes, it is a viable method of transplanting. I used a cup cutter (how we cut hole locations on greens) to help a buddy fill in some bare areas of SA at his house. He said it worked out awesome.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A Proplugger is less than 2" diameter. Cup cutters are huge by comparison. I think the concern is that not enough material will be transferred so that it will survive and grow. I have used 1-1/2 inch pieces to convert failing lawns in shade to St Augustine. Except I do not set each piece according to the textbook method. I bury mine an inch below grade. In a week or two, the runner sticks out of that hole and starts growing. The textbook way exposes the plug to drying.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't used either, but here are a couple larger plug options...

Here is a 3" plugger from Miltona:








Here is a (more economical) 3x3" square plugger from Yard Butler.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Ware Now that is a plug cutter. Miltona makes excellent tools. I use the relief grinder they make. Was not looking at their plug cutters at that time.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

balistek said:


> Is the proplugger a viable option for transfering St. Aug considering the runners? Need to do some transplanting. Just curious. Thanks


I wouldn't use the Pro-Plugger for St. Augustine. Their own website says it's not recommended.



> (Note: The ProPlugger 5-IN-1 is not recommended for plugging St. Augustine grass due to its' loose structure of roots and runners (rhizomes/stolons).


http://www.proplugger.com/_blog/Show_Me_How/post/Grass_Types_-_St_Augustine_Grass/

Instead, you need to use a Cup cutter like Greendoc and Ware have discussed.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Absolutely. Bigger pieces stand a greater chance of survival. The Yard Butler tool does not exactly have the best reviews. It was a nice design, but actual execution fell short.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Absolutely. Bigger pieces stand a greater chance of survival. The Yard Butler tool does not exactly have the best reviews. It was a nice design, but actual execution fell short.


My soil is so shitty I bet it would just slice right through :lol:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

It will work. It will take some time, but it will work. It's science. Just ensure that when you transplant you're getting the entire soil portion of the core into the hole. Whether it's 2" or 4.25", it's the same process. Get them in the ground, keep them wet for a little while and let it go to work.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

One of the reviewers of the YB on Amazon has a list of improvements to make it better. Some can probably be done without too much trouble, some not so much.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

I have the butler plugger. It works pretty decent I have done transplants of both Bermuda and st Augustine. Not sure of your soil type but I have ga red clay. Just water before or do it after a good rain and it cuts in to the ground pretty good.

I will say I wouldn't want to use it for doing 100's of plugs but just a few it gets the job done.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Good point. I suppose none of them work in dry bricks. I could imagine using any of these tools for cutting material from sod grown soil less on a plywood cutting board.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I use the yard butler 3x3 plugger. Can't load up on plugs like the pro plugger but I am a fan of the big plugs it makes.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

Ware said:


> I haven't used either, but here are a couple larger plug options...
> 
> Here is a 3" plugger from Miltona:
> 
> ...


Anyone used the 3" miltona plugger? I plug dog urine spots about every 2 weeks. I'm now working on a St Aug yard as well and 3" holes would be a lot better.


----------

